# Irish moved to Australia?



## Luke

Hi *Sharon&francie* and *sheclisamtriimi*

I am a journalist with the Irish Echo newspaper in Australia.

We provide news, features, sports and entertainment information for the large Irish community in Australia.

Would you be interested in speaking to us for a feature we are planning on Irish families who have moved/are moving to Australia?


Hope to hear from you and best of luck,
Luke


----------



## kaz101

Hi Luke, 

All media requests have to go in one forum and then individuals can look for them there is they are interested. We do not allow people to simply approach our members. 

Also your user name is in breach of the forum rules. 

Please contact expatforum (through the contact us link at the bottom) of the page with your new user name so that it can be changed for you. 

Regards,
Karen (Moderator)


----------



## Luke

kaz101 said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> All media requests have to go in one forum and then individuals can look for them there is they are interested. We do not allow people to simply approach our members.
> 
> Also your user name is in breach of the forum rules.
> 
> Please contact expatforum (through the contact us link at the bottom) of the page with your new user name so that it can be changed for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen (Moderator)


Apologies Karen – I was unaware of this protocol. I'll get in touch, as you suggest. Thanks, Luke.


----------

